# celeron - pentium



## Johannes Postler (17. Februar 2002)

hi leute

bin kein so ein hardware-spezialist. kann mir mal jemand erklären, warum celeron-prozessoren so viel billiger sind als pentium?

cu tirolausserfern


----------



## momohk (18. Februar 2002)

Die haben einen kleineren L2 cache.

Gruessle

Momo


----------



## Johannes Postler (18. Februar 2002)

wirkt sich das arg auf die leistung aus?

cu tirolausserfern


----------



## Avariel (19. Februar 2002)

Schon einigermassen. Außerdem solltest du dir wenn überhaupt einen Duron kaufen. Billiger und Besser.

cya
Avariel


----------



## momohk (19. Februar 2002)

Wobei das mit dem duron celeron "gefecht" mal wieder so eine glaubensfrage ist.

Ich würde mir einen celeron kaufen. 

gruessle

Momo


----------



## Avariel (19. Februar 2002)

Wieso Glaubensfrage? Soweit ich weis, ist Duron schneller Celeron;Duron billiger Celeron Tatsache, oder?


----------



## momohk (19. Februar 2002)

Das kommt meiner meinung drauf an ob.

1. Stabilität eine voraussetzung ist und
2. Auf das anwendungsgebiet.


gruessle

Momo


----------



## Johannes Postler (20. Februar 2002)

also, bitte noch mal zusammenfassen

pentium3
duron
celeron

cu tirolausserfern


----------



## Pilldriver (20. Februar 2002)

Um auf den Preis zukommen:

Pentium 3 Celeron 1,2GHz kosten 119,99 @
AMD Duron 1,2 GHz kosten 94,99 @

also ich denke mal das der Preis schon alles sagt.

Also ich fürde auch jedem zu einem Duron raten bzw. zu einem Athlon da sie in den meisten Tests einfach besser abschliessen und wie ich finde haben sie auch ein besseres Preis/Leistung verhältnis.


----------



## Johannes Postler (21. Februar 2002)

naja, ich möchte mir ein notebook kaufen und da steht folgendes zur auswahl:

pentium 1,2 Ghz tualatin  
celeron 1,0 Ghz tualatin
celeron 1,2 Ghz tualatin

?????????????????????????

cu tirolausserfern


----------



## HEikSTa (5. März 2002)

AMD hat doch auch nen ziemlich ausgewachsenen Athlon für LapTops am Start... 
nen P3 verbläst der auf jeden Fall
nen Celeron sowieso 
nen P4 würde sogar von nem gleichgetakteten P2 verheizt
also keine Frage: wenn du dich hier nochma sehen lassen willst, dann is Zeit für Athlon 4 (der Laptop-Athlon, wenn mich nich alles täuscht)
nee, warn spass... aber zu nem Athlon würd ich dir echt raten, sonst gibbet nix gutes!


----------



## Johannes Postler (5. März 2002)

sorry, aber ein athlon steht icht zur auswahl. von diesen drei also den pentium? (ein andere Laptop ist wegen $$$$ nicht drin)

cu tirolausserfern


----------



## BubiBohnensack (6. März 2002)

Auf jedenfall kein Celeron.
Der Pentium 3 ist der Standard-Prozessor bei Notebooks. Auch bei den Superhochpreisigen Monsterdingern.
Z.b. verkauft Dell (größter Hersteller der Welt)ein Pentium3 1,2GHz Notebook mit allem drum und dran für 4000€.
In Desktoprechner würd ich AMD den Vorzug geben.
Aber in Notebooks ist der P3 1200MHz State of the Art. Gibts nix besseres.


----------

